# Finishing Over Cement Board (not in bathroom)



## Syd (9 mo ago)

I'm doing the taping and mudding in a reno and I have a couple sheets of cement board hung in a corner where the wood stove will go. This shouldn't be getting wet and it's not getting tiled over (as far as I know). I was wondering how different folks would finish that and why they would do it that way.

Can I use quickset and paper tape to tape the corner and the joints between cement board and drywall and then skim it with AP mud? Would anyone do it all with AP mud? Mesh tape and quickset?


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Syd said:


> I'm doing the taping and mudding in a reno and I have a couple sheets of cement board hung in a corner where the wood stove will go. This shouldn't be getting wet and it's not getting tiled over (as far as I know). I was wondering how different folks would finish that and why they would do it that way.
> 
> Can I use quickset and paper tape to tape the corner and the joints between cement board and drywall and then skim it with AP mud? Would anyone do it all with AP mud? Mesh tape and quickset?


You will need an Alkali-Resistant tape & thin Set for joints.
USG booklet SA920/1-97 page # 4 Finish system over Durock the only project acceptable is Diamond Veneer Basecoat.
So I would say if you can't trowel the approved base smooth than use a Joint Compound over the Diamond Base & sand smooth.
Or apply a Diamond Finish & trowel smooth.


----------

